# Pangong Lake sunrise, India.



## mcleish (Jul 11, 2012)

Im new to HDR, so looking for some advice.  This photo was to put together with 8 images, 1 stop apart and processed in Photomatix.  All i did was mess around with the sliders on the left hand side of the program and processed it.  Is there ways to get more control of what is been changed? e.g. masking, selective areas?  What are the main sliders people use? I know its all down to what sort of processed image that your after but generally? I should probably google the program and youtube things but i know people are pretty good with explanations.  Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.




DSC_1041HDR2-Edit-2 by mcleishlad, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jul 11, 2012)

If you used Photomatix then you started with a preset -- thats an automatic start. It would be the same preset that you used last. Which one was it? Once you are in that preset what was it that made you use sliders. The sliders are to make additional changes to YOU want done. You move the sliders back and forth watching the screen for the changes and stopping when there is an improvement. If you dont like this image then maybe you should have started with another preset and tweek that one instead.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

Would it be possible for you to upload the original RAW files for this.  The scene is really nice and I'd like to give it a try.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## mcleish (Jul 11, 2012)

Bynx - Thanks, i guess i just need to play around with it a bit more.

Danny - Yeah sure. Wheres the best place to do that?


----------



## Bynx (Jul 11, 2012)

No Mcleish what I wanted to know was which preset you started from. Id like to know what you did so I can understand how you got where you did with this.


----------



## mcleish (Jul 11, 2012)

I apologise, Bynx.  It was the default preset - i didn't change it, just the sliders.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 11, 2012)

mcleish said:


> Bynx - Thanks, i guess i just need to play around with it a bit more.
> 
> Danny - Yeah sure. Wheres the best place to do that?



That I'm not sure of.  Anyone know?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 11, 2012)

dropbox is a good hosting site for raw images


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 11, 2012)

Your image does not look bad as is. What is your knowledge of photoshop?


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's my attempt.  There is some ghosting in the clouds to the right, but the deghosting in photomatix made it look worse.

Danny


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2012)

Since you must have been working with a single image, how did you manage to do any deghosting? I prefer your foreground but the background mountains could do with a bit more details like the OPs original although your version is pretty accurate looking.


----------



## mcleish (Jul 13, 2012)

I sent him all of the files i used.  Ill put them on here just incase anybody else wants a play.

DSC_1049.NEF - 9.6 MB
DSC_1048.NEF - 10.0 MB
DSC_1047.NEF - 9.9 MB
DSC_1046.NEF - 10.0 MB
DSC_1045.NEF - 9.6 MB
DSC_1044.NEF - 9.8 MB
DSC_1043.NEF - 9.8 MB
DSC_1042.NEF - 10.1 MB
DSC_1041.NEF - 9.9 MB

I like your version danny.  I'd like a bit more saturation but i guess thats just my taste as I'm new to HDR... Im guessing that will die out of me the more i do it.  Thanks for having a go.


----------



## mcleish (Jul 13, 2012)

@Vipgraphx - I know the basics of photoshop, but only to process a photo.  Im pretty confident with the clone and heal tool but i have a lot more to learn.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, search you tube on masking. There are many times when you need to use your original exposures to mask in areas that photomatix made look bad. Skys are one of the huge problems well, depending on your sliders in photomatix. 

Another area where you could use some masking is in the mountains. They look blue.

Still not a horrible attempt you just need more practice.

Search you tube there is tons of tricks for photoshop there.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going to attempt the shoot out but I am not about to download a program to get those files.
Sorry next time use dropbox


----------



## Bynx (Jul 13, 2012)

You dont have to download a program but the problem is you can only download 5 files a day and there are 9 files. Tomorrow I will get the other 4. Pain in the a$$.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 13, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I will get the other 4. Pain in the a$$.



LOOOL

If you use dropbox, I'll give it a try as well.


----------



## mcleish (Jul 13, 2012)

Uploading to Dropbox now but its taking an age to get them on.


----------



## mcleish (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry if these links don't work.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7nc607c0ej4anu1/DSC_1041.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fxjdp6uodqs9z6q/DSC_1042.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vz0hnktmzg2yo8o/DSC_1043.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zjb3u2u3owxli17/DSC_1044.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f9265p98ootjv2h/DSC_1045.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcjpu1d3ukbbz5v/DSC_1046.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rdfz5n2tx83fg5l/DSC_1047.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8hsvhuyot4n91mq/DSC_1048.NEF
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcm7y6qu446btc6/DSC_1049.NEF


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is my edit. 

Photo Realistic




Pangong Lake sunrise india by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

With glow/warmth and vignette




lake glow and warmth by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


Color Graded for a cinematic look




color graded lake by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## mcleish (Jul 13, 2012)

I really like your first one Vipgraphx.  So you used photomatix to get it as close as you can and then do some final edits with photoshop with masks with individual photos?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeup!


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 14, 2012)

Vip, You're processing is on point!

Danny


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2012)

I finally got the rest of the files. What a pain in the a$$ site that was. Anyway, here is my version of it. Pretty tough with early morning light like this because it could look a lot different from one minute to the next. After comparing it to a few others here, I think Vips original is the best take on it. I realize now that direct sunlight would be falling on the beach and so should be a lot more bright, similar to Vips version.


----------

